# Damages



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Just found out that "Damages" became a DirecTV exclusive showing on their AUDIENCE Network last year. First episode of Season 5 was last night. Am I the only member of the TCF who watched the first three seasons of this show and didn't know about this already?


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

Dtv picked it up last year.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

9300170 said:


> Dtv picked it up last year.


Thus the phrase "last year" in my initial post. And "first three seasons"

Also, you didn't answer my question - am I the last "Damages" viewer on the TCF to know?


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> Also, you didn't answer my question - am I the last "Damages" viewer on the TCF to know?


Probably. 

It was a pretty big deal a couple of years ago when it was announced that Damages was going to become a DTV-exclusive show, complete with two-year pick-up.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lpwcomp said:


> Thus the phrase "last year" in my initial post. And "first three seasons"
> 
> Also, you didn't answer my question - am I the last "Damages" viewer on the TCF to know?


Depends on definitions.

I watched the first season, and at least some of the second one, or maybe even all of it and some of the third, but got lost somewhere along the way, and quit trying to keep up, so I'm just now finding out that it's still being produced.

I assume Saffron still has yet to be avenged?


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> Also, you didn't answer my question - am I the last "Damages" viewer on the TCF to know?


You're not the only one...my wife watches the show and she has no idea that this is the situation with the new season.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Grimm1 said:


> You're not the only one...my wife watches the show and she has no idea that this is the situation with the new season.


but the same thing happened last year so your wife wasn't following the show then.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

This is so messed up. I loved this show and but I have Comcast. I wondered what happened to it. Oh well. Maybe I'll get it on Hulu or some such streaming source.


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

ufo4sale said:


> but the same thing happened last year so your wife wasn't following the show then.


If you mean by "following the show" that she didn't investigate why a new season didn't air then I guess you are right. But I'm sure like most people who were watching the show she just assumed either the show got canceled or was on hiatus.

It's pretty rare that a show moves from a basic cable channel to a content provider specific channel.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Like me. I figured it was cancelled. Season 4 is on Amazon and iTunes for $17 & $18, respectively. S1-3 are on Amazon Prime. If I wait a while, all 5 seasons might be on Prime.


----------

